# Coach John Calapari to Kentucky



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

It is being widely reported that John Calapari is leaving Memphis to go to Kentucky.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

No conformation yet though, unless I have missed it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

A sad day for Memphis if this holds up...

http://www.wreg.com/wreg-coach-cal-future,0,2066966.story


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's not being reported, it's being rumored.

It's been rumored since yesterday.

Although, I'd be surprised if it didn't happen.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Although, I'd be surprised if it didn't happen.


Me too, they don't have a chance in hell at Izzo. ESPN has already been stiring that pot.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It's not being reported, it's being rumored.
> 
> It's been rumored since yesterday.
> 
> Although, I'd be surprised if it didn't happen.


According to the article I linked, it's all but official.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I Live in the Memphis Market and According to WREG News Channel 3 it is being reported that John Calapari will not be the Coach of Memphis at the end of today.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

8 year, $31.65 million dollar contract makes him the highest paid college coach.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/story/11578173


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I watched his news conference this morning at UK (didn't see the second one at Memphis) and, as I overheard someone else say, I think he said more in 90 minutes than Gillespie said in 2 years. He really seems more comfortable in the element to me. 

I thought that they should have given Billy at least one more year but have been hearing a lot of at least partially substantiated rumors about the way he treated players and if they are true I believe he should have been fired for them. Things like making a player sit in a bathroom stall with the door closed during the half-time break may have worked on kids back in Coach Rupp's days but today kids don't respond too well to it. 

Calapari came out and said that the program would be first and foremost about the players. I can't remember another UK coach ever saying anything like that, and at first I didn't like it. But it does play to the mentality of today's best college / prep players because there is so much more exposure, hype and publicity of them - so maybe it is a good thing.

I was in Jamaica when this whole thing went down (I was in Aspen when Tubby left, coincidence???) and didn't hear a word about it until I hit Atlanta last night. I'm changing my avatar back to Ashley with hopes that it will bring good fortune, great recruits (good people, not just great players) and much success to Coach Calapari and the whole program. 

Go Big Blue!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If he gets the incoming freshman that were going to Memphis to come to UK...Wildcat bball will be a powerhouse.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

UMASS fans still miss the guy. Kentucky fans can relish that they have a great coach now. Bright things ahead for Kentucky!


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

Italia said:


> UMASS fans still miss the guy. Kentucky fans can relish that they have a great coach now. Bright things ahead for Kentucky!


Coaches should be forced to sit out a year just like any scholarshiped player would be forced to sit a year for changing schools.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Pepster said:


> Coaches should be forced to sit out a year just like any scholarshiped player would be forced to sit a year for changing schools.


I would favor abolishing the "sit out a year" rule for players IF they follow the coach that recruited them. If they coach leaves, it's not the fault of the player so they should be allowed to play.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

durl said:


> I would favor abolishing the "sit out a year" rule for players IF they follow the coach that recruited them. If they coach leaves, it's not the fault of the player so they should be allowed to play.


It's an interesting circle because first the coaches & then the institutions really hold all of the high cards. If you sign up with a school because of the coach & the coach bolts on you.....he\she can coach right away, but if the player now wants to leave he\she loses a year if eligibility. That's not fair exchange in my eyes. I take it that you mean that if the player follows the coach to the school where they're moving, the player sits out a year, but if they go to another school all together, the player should retain all of his remaining eligible years. That's food for thought & it's not a lose\lose scenario for the players.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

durl said:


> I would favor abolishing the "sit out a year" rule for players IF they follow the coach that recruited them. If they coach leaves, it's not the fault of the player so they should be allowed to play.


I actually think the players should be able to transfer to any other school without the penalty if the coach that recruited them leaves. Then again you can make an argument that the school still has a lot invested in the player(scholarship, etc.) and as long as the school isn't suddenly on probabtion or something like that the player should be obligated in some fashion to them. To me the most obvious scenario is if a player has committed (signed LOI) and the coach leaves before they start school then they should automatically be released from their commitment, no questions asked.

Trying to penalize the coaches for moving is never going to happen and shouldn't in my opinion. If you do a great job at work do you think it would be fair to be penalized if you wanted to move to a better job at a different company - of course not.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like we got Cousins, and hopefully Meeks is just testing the waters and will be back next season.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

thestaton said:


> Looks like we got Cousins, and hopefully Meeks is just testing the waters and will be back next season.


Yep, a lot of buzz going on with regards to the recruits since Coach Cal came on board. Porter has announced he's not coming back (graduated and going on to professional life) but I sure hope Meeks comes back as I really think another year would help him and the team both.

Orton looks like he's still coming and we may land Wall and / or Nolan Dennis but for every player we add someone who is on scholarship now has to leave or pay their own way so that may be very interesting to see how it's handled.


----------

